# Any luck on eBay?



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Just wondering if anybody has found any good deals/hard-to-find books on eBay. I have paged through a bit of the cookbook section, however, it is HUGE.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Jim, 
I know I've posted this information before, but when looking for a special book, try 
Bonnie Slotnic in NYC.

bonnieslotnickcookbooks.com 

If she does'nt have it, she'll get it!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

You can also buy books from ChefTalk.com from our new online book store at www.cheftalkstore.com

Not only is there a good starting selection, it is also a great way to help support ChefTalk and keep the site going.


----------

